# EMDR Therapy



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried EDMR? Did it work? How was it?


----------



## Brave Heart (May 1, 2012)

*Getting Past Your Past*

I strongly encourage you to consider EMDR. I recommend reading Dr. Shapiro's lastest book for the lay world called Getting Past Your Past. It will help prepare you for EMDR therapy. Make sure that you find someone who not only has training in EMDR but has also been certified by EMDRIA. You can find a good EMDR therapist in your area by visiting Find A Therapist at EMDRIA.org. Hope this helps. Good luck to you.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you very much. Have you used it?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I will be starting this, two weeks from now.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

above poster -Let me know what you think please.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

sickofshyness said:


> above poster -Let me know what you think please.


Sure thing.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

:yes


VagueResemblance said:


> Sure thing.


Thanks


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

VagueResemblance, how did it work for you? I may be starting this soon.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

It didn't, I never even started EMDR, which is why I haven't posted about it.

I think my therapist had a bit of crisis after another patient of his committed suicide. Sometimes it felt like I was counseling HIM. And now... now he seems to think things like CBT and EMDR should take a back seat to converting me to Christianity.

What a ****ing mess.
I'm seeing him again next week, for the last time, hopefully I can find someone better.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Didn't do anything but mess me up. 

Why? Because the therapist who used it was a sex pervert. 

Now I feel icky when I even see EMDR. 

Just be wary of people who want to touch you or get so close that your knee rubs against his penis.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

chantellabella said:


> Didn't do anything but mess me up.
> 
> Why? Because the therapist who used it was a sex pervert.
> 
> ...


Damn, you win the horrible therapist lottery. I am sorry. 

EMDR sounds really good, sounds useful in theory.. if administered by somebody competent, someone that won't use their position to abuse their patients. I hope you can find something that helps. Like, maybe, someone that manages to overcome that association you've formed.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> It didn't, I never even started EMDR, which is why I haven't posted about it.
> 
> I think my therapist had a bit of crisis after another patient of his committed suicide. Sometimes it felt like I was counseling HIM. And now... now he seems to think things like CBT and EMDR should take a back seat to converting me to Christianity.
> 
> ...


How long has he been going on like this? Find out what professional organization he belongs to and report him to them now. Not only is this costing you cash, it's wasting your time and is completely unethical. He has no right to provide therapy to anybody until he gets his own issues under control. If it's been months and months, he probably owes you a lot of money. I usually hate to be an advocate for suing, but in this case it sounds like you are justified.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

The last glorified philosophy major (excuse me, therapist) I saw tried to do EMDR on me. But it didn't work at all-- It seemed to just be some sort of abstract cross between Dianetics auditing and hypnosis-- and I don't believe in either and I guess sort of like hypnosis, it doesn't work on someone who doesn't believe in it. 

Still, I thought it sounded idiotic the moment he mentioned it, and I almost quit going after he suggested it, then I thought I'll try (almost) anything once, and then I saw how dumb it was and I stopped going to him because he thought I was suffering from C-PTSD-- which I really don't think I have-- that's something war veterans get. Not suburbanite slackers like me.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

I tried it and it really had no effect on me, but maybe that's because I didn't really know anything about it, or about how to prepare for it. And I was also very skeptical about the whole thing; it doesn't seem like watching a light move back and forth would really do much to help anything. But I'm sure that it works for some. I'd say give it a try; even if it doesn't work, you're no worse off than before!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

theJdogg said:


> How long has he been going on like this? Find out what professional organization he belongs to and report him to them now. Not only is this costing you cash, it's wasting your time and is completely unethical. He has no right to provide therapy to anybody until he gets his own issues under control. If it's been months and months, he probably owes you a lot of money. I usually hate to be an advocate for suing, but in this case it sounds like you are justified.


He's tried it before, I told him not interested, he hauled it out again several weeks later. 
Lawsuit no, but I think I will at least have a long chat with his boss. Between this and his complete inability to handle suicidal ideation, he is a danger to his patients.


----------

